

Clojure & Complexity  - pavelludiq
http://lisp-univ-etc.blogspot.com/2011/11/clojure-complexity.html

======
technomancy
Wow, I haven't seen so much unsubstantiated gushing about Common Lisp since I
put Pascal Bourguignon on ignore in the Emacs IRC channel.

~~~
vseloved
Btw, I think it's a good chance to ask, why there's no way to specify several
directories for leiningen to use as java-source-path?

~~~
technomancy
Just provide a vector of multiple paths and it'll work fine. It's just an
omission from the docs. Feel free to file an issue.

[https://github.com/technomancy/leiningen/blob/master/test_pr...](https://github.com/technomancy/leiningen/blob/master/test_projects/dev-
deps-only/project.clj)

~~~
vseloved
Thanks, good to know, that it's fixed.

